# Was braucht ihr?



## Der_Fischer1982 (11. März 2003)

Hi Leute!
Ich wollte mal fragen in welche Richtung die Artikel denn gehen sollen. Ich spiele nämlich mit dem Gedanken einen Artikel über die Schleppangelei im Fluss und in flachen Gewässern zu schreiben. Viele Leute sagen in flachen Seen schleppen lohnt sich nicht. Deshalb meine Frage: Bestünde da Interesse?
Wenn ja den Artikel mit Fotos oder ohne?


----------



## Lynx (11. März 2003)

@Der_Fischer1982,
das würde mich sehr interessieren. Ich fahre im Herbst an den Neusiedler See im Burgenland/Ösi. Ich überlege schon ob man da eventuell auch schleppen kann.
Der Neusiedler See ist ein Steppensee mit einer max. Tiefe von 1,80m. Als Boote stehen Ruderboote mit und ohne E-Motor zur Verfügung. Zielfisch ist der Zander.


----------



## Klausi (11. März 2003)

Mich würde das auch interessieren,da ich selber auch in Binnensee schleppeund bilder sind immer gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2003)

> Bestünde da Interesse


Aber immer:
Auch das Magazin soll werden, was das Anglerboard schon lange ist:
Von Anglern für Angler.
Oder auf Deutsch:
Prinzipiell sind wir für alle Artikel und Themen offen, je weniger wir selber machen müssen, desto besser!!.

Am liebsten wäre es uns, wenn jeden Monat von Mitgliedern und Partnern/Sponsoren so viele Artikel kommen würden, dass sich die redaktionelle Arbeit auf ein bißchen redigieren und das erstellen fürs Netz beschränken würde.

Unsere &quot;Redaktion&quot; will nicht großartig irgendwelche Themen vorgeben oder den Top - Angler raushängen!! Sondern das umsetzen, was Member und Partner wünschen.

Und auf das von Dir angesprochene Thema bin ich persönlich sogar richtig &quot;heiß&quot;, finde ich klasse!!

Bitte als Worddokument, Schrift Times New Roman, Größe 12 als Anhang an:
Magazin@anglerboard.de
schicken.
Fotos als zip, rar oder jpg Datei auch anhängen. Bei den Fotos bitte darauf achten, daß der Dateiname entweder Euren Namen oder den Titel es Artikels zu dem sie gehören enthält. Macht uns die Arbeit leichter.

Freu mich schon drauf :m  :m  :m


----------



## Ossipeter (11. März 2003)

Gute Idee, schleppe auch in der Fränkischen Seenplatte mit E-Motor. #h


----------

